# Leaking water pump gasket - advice please



## DNODennis (Jul 17, 2017)

I've discovered a small coolant leak on my 64 that only appears when the engine is hot, and I'm pretty sure it is coming from the bottom side of the water pump. I've decided to pull off the fan and the pump, then replace the gasket that seals the pump against the timing cover. Is there anything I should be careful with, or be aware of while I'm doing this? Its been a long time since I've done this, so I though I'd better check here before I start turning wrenches.
Thanks!


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

If it's weeping through the water pump, it's time for rebuild/replace. Look closely.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

just go slow, Drain coolant first, usually petcock on drivers side of radiator.....

take the fan bolts off before you loosen the belts, the tight belts help keep it all from turning on you...I usually set some flat cardboard in front of radiator so I don't accidentally bump it with wrench or fan....

of course fan shroud should move off,....the timing cover is aluminum and sometimes eroded. ...........so go slow...

good luck!


----------

